# Removing sections of wall tile, cement, metal mesh, and lath



## sjwexler1 (Feb 4, 2012)

I need to redo a tiled bathroom wall (originally done around 1940).   Because the existing tile was done with cement, metal mesh and lath; I  want to find a way to take the wall down in sections (between the 16"  studs).  I thought I'd use a circular saw to cut the sections (hopefully  that will keep the dust down); but I don't know what kind of blade to  use, that will cut through tile, cement, metal mesh, and lath.  Any  suggestions?

By the way, I'm not trying to save the existing tile.  On the remodel, I'll be using backer board applied directly to the studs.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the world of remodeling,...there is no easy way. A diamond blade  on a cuttoff saw , wormdrive or skillsaw will cut through the tile and concrete, but gets buggered up on the metal lath in the corners. And what a mess it makes when cutting, the dust is unbelievable. If you want to avoid the dust, Then you need a wet cutting saw with a GFCI switch, or plug into one.

We always do it the old fashioned way, hammers  with a hardened chisel to bang into any corners, or if you have a commpressor that is big enough, use an air chisel Next are crowbars and sawzall to cut the metal.
wear a dust mask and the goggle saftey glasses.


----------

